
Hong Kong Protesters Find New Momentum with Largest Rally in Weeks - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/peaceful-protesters-crowd-hong-kong-park-where-summer-of-dissent-began-11566114415?mod=rsswn
======
tingyue
As a Chinese American (whose family is from the mainland), trying to combat
misinformation amongst my relatives feels like talking to a brick wall.
There's already no love lost between HKers and mainlanders, even before all
this went down. It's especially difficult when Chinese identity is seen as
intertwined with the CCP, and any criticism of the government is considered
criticism of the Chinese people.

I naively hope for the eventual freedom of all 华人 from the CCP, but people in
the mainland are extremely complacent due to their rise in economic status
under the current government. The only thing that would cause true mainland
revolt and revolution would be if the Chinese economy collapsed.

~~~
unityByFreedom
> people in the mainland are extremely complacent due to their rise in
> economic status under the current government

Is this accurate? Western strategy, as I understand it, from when China opened
up in the 70s until now has been to hope that democracy emerges in China from
an empowered populace that has the means to demand it for themselves, and who
has grown to expect the better conditions that come with wealth.

It seems too soon to call this strategy a failure. Perhaps an economic failure
is coming, and people will know what they've lost when they've lost it, but
this would hurt the whole world, not just China.

I don't think China can brainwash the whole world to love the CCP. And even if
they do, that will make the eventual overthrow of single-party China that much
more glorious.

------
onlyrealcuzzo
I really hope they're successful. This feels like the most important thing in
the world in a while. I wish there was something I could do to help, but I
don't know how.

------
unityByFreedom
The ad from Chinese media reads:

> Two months on, the escalating violence in Hong Kong has taken a heavy toll
> on the social order. All walks of life in Hong Kong called for a brake to be
> put on the blatant violence and for order to be restored

Before I read this, I was ready to call on Twitter to nix the ad, but
personally I would not draw the line here. I'd like to see more examples
before starting a Twitter protest.

Like, if China ran an ad saying, "Hong Kong protesters are attacking police
for no reason" then I would say Twitter needs to remove that crap b/c all I
see is paid triads attacking innocent people who help triads pick up their
phone [1]

[1] [https://youtu.be/l31w5BR3qEw?t=42](https://youtu.be/l31w5BR3qEw?t=42)

------
cloakedarbiter
This is rather remarkable. After the incidents at the airport last weekend,
including viral videos of protesters battering individual policemen and
Chinese journalists, I would have expected the Hong Kong public would become
more divided on support for the protests. The 2014 protests had fizzled out
partly due to disagreements on the direction of the causes.

~~~
KayL
The follow up revealed that Chinese journalist is also a policeman. He used a
different name on his bank accounts & ID card which is impossible in China. He
stated himself tourism. A working visa is required to work as a journalist in
HK.

------
jxcole
This definitely counts as mainstream news.

------
sabujp
seems to me these keep getting buried on hn, lots of upvotes on reddit though,
always something about it on the front page.

